# The story of Christian the Lion on Channel 5 next week



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm sure most of us will have seen the reunion video of Christian the lion raised as a cub by 2 Australians and released into the wild. 

Channel 5 on Tuesday night at 8:00 are screening an hour long programme all about the story of this lion - should be good??


----------



## motty123 (Oct 4, 2008)

cant wait


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

same as above.... X x X


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Ill be watching that!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

haha.... X x X


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Anybody see the guys being interviewed on "This Morning" this morning?

It was really interesting getting all the background to the videos. I'm really looking forward to the programme.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I saw the interview on this morning, I am officially in love with them guys :lol2:
Speakers up people!!
YouTube - Christian the lion I swear my eyes were welling up when the "Every moment I spend with you is a moment I TREASUUUUUUE FOREVER AND EVER! dont wanna close my eyes, I dont wanna fall asleep cause ill miss you, babe, and I dont want to miss a thing!" and the lion ran up to the guys :blush:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I saw the interview on this morning, I am officially in love with them guys :lol2:
> Speakers up people!!
> YouTube - Christian the lion I swear my eyes were welling up when the "Every moment I spend with you is a moment I TREASUUUUUUE FOREVER AND EVER! dont wanna close my eyes, I dont wanna fall asleep cause ill miss you, babe, and I dont want to miss a thing!" and the lion ran up to the guys :blush:


 
I really cannot wait to watch this, its just amazing!! great vid


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> I saw the interview on this morning, I am officially in love with them guys :lol2:
> Speakers up people!!
> YouTube - Christian the lion I swear my eyes were welling up when the "Every moment I spend with you is a moment I TREASUUUUUUE FOREVER AND EVER! dont wanna close my eyes, I dont wanna fall asleep cause ill miss you, babe, and I dont want to miss a thing!" and the lion ran up to the guys :blush:


I can't watch the video without welling up and I was sitting on my own this morning watching it with tears running down my face! :blush:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

awwww im not going to watch it because i wont to watch the documentry first lol..... X x X


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Well i shall be watching this tonight! Cant wait!:2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Same here hopefully :2thumb:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like it is going to be a really good show:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll be having a tissue ready, cos no doubt I'll end up crying again - I just think the whole story is wonderful. That those 2 men cared enough to give that lion cub a good life and that the lion remembered them! :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

IM SO EXCITED AND I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT I KNOW I KNOW IM CHILDISH BUT HEY IM A CHILD  ....X x X


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

oooh poo i realy wish we had channel 5!!!

although taht would also involve haveing a tv.. (well we do have 2 infact but there in the cuboard, we dont use them)


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::2thumb:

class post i cant live without telly or internet axcess lol..... X x X


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

feorag said:


> I'll be having a tissue ready, cos no doubt I'll end up crying again - I just think the whole story is wonderful. That those 2 men cared enough to give that lion cub a good life and that the lion remembered them! :2thumb:


 
Im the same lol, cant wait to watch it


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

WOOO HOOO ITS ON BUT I CANT HEAR IT BECAUSE OF MY LITTLE BRO HE WONT GET OUT!!.... X x X


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

IV GIVEN UP AND MOVED ROOMS AND NOW MY BIG BRO IS PLAYING MUISIC I WILL KILL THEM ALL:lol2::lol2:..... x X x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

=-0 WHATS THAT BOOK CALLED?? 

sorry for caps ill keep them off now i promise lol.... X x X


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow, that was amazing! was a great story, and atleast the ending wasnt too bad!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe i watched it


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

I was dreading a sad ending !


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I knew the ending in advance cos I watched the guys being interviewed on "This Morning" on Monday and they said after they went back to see him the second time they never saw him again. 

He really was an impressive lion and such a gorgeous cub, I just loved all the interaction between the 3 of them -I thought it was extremely touching.

Sad about Boy though! Just shows it doesn't always work.

No question though, that it was the right thing for them to do for him.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Loved watching this, if anyone missed it I'd suggest watching it on ondemand if you can.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

The sad thing is that Harrods still sells animals, including puppies :bash:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I found it really sad 

I do have one question though.....

It said that when they bought him, Harrods interviewed every buyer to check they were suitable.... Now I know that back in the day, DWA didnt exist and there weren't any _standards as_ such to adhere to....but considering he lived in a flat and they were finding it difficult to feed him....what the HELL did harrods ask potential owners? :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Yup, me and my mum was saying that last night, they still sell puppies, kittens and the rest of the pet shop type animals, you wouldnt think they would allow them to with them selling food just next door to the pet shop part.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

naz_pixie said:


> oooh poo i realy wish we had channel 5!!!
> 
> although taht would also involve haveing a tv.. (well we do have 2 infact but there in the cuboard, we dont use them)


If you have internet i take it you do coz you replyed to the post :lol2: .You don't need channel 5 or even a TV in fact : victory:.

The Lion Cub From Harrods-(full).
Demand Five | watch The Lion Cub From Harrods, Series 1 - episode 1, The Lion Cub From Harrods


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Aww i found it really sad the 2 keepers were so devoted bless em  was a touching story I thought 

Shame they never knew how he got on after he left for the last time 
Paula x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> I do have one question though.....
> 
> It said that when they bought him, Harrods interviewed every buyer to check they were suitable.... Now I know that back in the day, DWA didnt exist and there weren't any _standards as_ such to adhere to....but considering he lived in a flat and they were finding it difficult to feed him....what the HELL did harrods ask potential owners? :lol2:


Yes, I thought that too. To be totally honest I doubt very much they asked a lot of questions, just sold the cub! Can't admit to that now though without losing face, can they?

I was disappointed that they never found out who bought his sister and what happened to her.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

feorag said:


> Yes, I thought that too. To be totally honest I doubt very much they asked a lot of questions, just sold the cub! Can't admit to that now though without losing face, can they?
> 
> I was disappointed that they never found out who bought his sister and what happened to her.


 I agree, I cant think of anything they'd have asked :lol2: "Ah thats all very good sir...what class do you fall under? Upper or middle?" "what???? WORKING!??! GET OUT! :war:" :lol2:
I had no idea they still sold animals :gasp: Makes you wonder...do people go there with the intent to buy? Or do they spot a puppy/kitty on the way past and go oooooooooooooooooo! that'd look great with my new handbag :hmm:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Scary thought, but it honestly wouldn't surprise me!!!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> I had no idea they still sold animals :gasp: Makes you wonder...do people go there with the intent to buy? Or do they spot a puppy/kitty on the way past and go oooooooooooooooooo! that'd look great with my new handbag :hmm:


That happens in EVERY pet store that sells animals. And when you buy an animal from a petstore you only support it blahblahblah :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> That happens in EVERY pet store that sells animals. And when you buy an animal from a petstore you only support it blahblahblah :lol2:


 :lol2: this is very tru, but Id have thought the purpose of going to the petshop would be to buy a pet:lol2:


----------

